# Customizing Your C7?



## howitzer89 (25 May 2011)

I tried the search bar, couldn't find anything though so if there is a thread about this I apologize. 

I am just curious to learn when you are able to customize your c7 rifle? I'm guessing you're not allowed to change anything what so ever in BMQ, but when your graduated are you issued you'r own rifle and can add what ever you want to it? This is the least of my concerns I'm just really curious. I'm also applying to the navy so not even sure if i receive my own C7 lol. 


_edit to fix title - I couldn't stand reading Customizing You C7 one more time._


----------



## dimsum (25 May 2011)

You won't keep your C7 after BMQ in the Navy.


----------



## Snaketnk (25 May 2011)

You don't even keep your C7 in the infantry. Whenever they get handed in to the vault anything we put on them gets taken off.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 May 2011)

Weapons Techs and people like me take a dim view of non approved mods to weapons.


----------



## Navalsnpr (25 May 2011)

If you want a modified C7, I would suggest that you get your RPAL (Restricted Possession License) and buy an AR-15 and modify it to your hearts delight.  

Modifying a military weapon is not on and you will probably be in front of your CO doing the hatless dance if you do so.


----------



## MikeL (25 May 2011)

Why are you even thinking about modifying your weapon when you aren't even in yet? 

On tour, depending on your unit and position there are some add ons that are OK, as long as they aren't a permament mod.  Some guys have their own vert grips, RAS, etc  I think it's fairly safe that none of the above would apply to you though, especially right now. If you want to customize a rifle, like what was said above get buy your own rifle.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 May 2011)

Here's a tip, and it's free:

Learn how to shoot first, with the basic rifle. Fancy Schmancy techniques ie Gunfighter drills can only be taught to those who can shoot proficiently on a conventional range.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (26 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Weapons Techs and people like me take a dim view of non approved mods to weapons.




Prepare to be blinded....

http://i.imgur.com/Q1VuY.png


----------



## OldSolduer (26 May 2011)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Prepare to be blinded....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Q1VuY.png



If they're all approved......... ;D


----------



## medicineman (26 May 2011)

Looks like an Airsofter's drream  .


MM


----------



## NavyShooter (26 May 2011)

I'll toss in a comment about making baby Jesus cry....

(Save KevinB from sayig it)

Interestingly, my personal AR-15's look remarkably "stock" when compared to an issued C-7....I never saw a need for a RAS or RIS on my rifles....I don't have a fancy laser or coffee-mug holder to add on.

NS


----------



## Scott (26 May 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Interestingly, my personal AR-15's look remarkably "stock" when compared to an issued C-7....I never saw a need for a RAS or RIS on my rifles....I don't have a fancy laser or coffee-mug holder to add on.
> 
> NS



Then you're not cool  8)


----------



## infantryian (26 May 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> Then you're not cool  8)



Yeah... Some JTF2 Ninjasniper you'd make.


----------



## kyle93 (26 May 2011)

Sapperian said:
			
		

> Yeah... Some JTF2 Ninjasniper you'd make.



Don't worry, I think this comes standard issue to all JTF2 Ninjasnipers....


----------



## howitzer89 (26 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Here's a tip, and it's free:
> 
> Learn how to shoot first, with the basic rifle. Fancy Schmancy techniques ie Gunfighter drills can only be taught to those who can shoot proficiently on a conventional range.



lol thanks for the tip but I have my pal, and have shot a large list of guns including the m249 SAW, m4, mp5, M9 , sks, and the g36 . Ugh why can't we have American laws here. 

Thanks for the replies though guys, I was just curious on what you were able to do.


----------



## Redeye (26 May 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> lol thanks for the tip but I have my pal, and have shot a large list of guns including the m249 SAW, m4, mp5, M9 , sks, and the g36 . Ugh why can't we have American laws here.
> 
> Thanks for the replies though guys, I was just curious on what you were able to do.



Wow.  You need to sort your attitude out something fierce before you even dream of puttling on the uniform.


----------



## aesop081 (26 May 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> lol thanks for the tip but I have my pal, and have shot a large list of guns including the m249 SAW, m4, mp5, M9 , sks, and the g36



Having shot alot of different guns and knowing how to shoot are two very different things. Using your logic there are thousands of Japanese tourists in Waikiki that become proficient shooters every year.  :


----------



## Container (26 May 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> lol thanks for the tip but I have my pal, and have shot a large list of guns including the m249 SAW, m4, mp5, M9 , sks, and the g36 . Ugh why can't we have American laws here.
> 
> Thanks for the replies though guys, I was just curious on what you were able to do.



What does shooting alot of guns have to do with shooting well?


----------



## howitzer89 (26 May 2011)

I didn't mean any disrespect what so ever I apologize if it came across that way.


----------



## dapaterson (26 May 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Using your logic there are thousands of Japanese tourists in Waikiki that become proficient shooters every year.  :



I love the 80-year old Japanese woman wearing a sandwich board who wanders around saying "Bang! Bang!"


...and my wife wants to go back and fire larger calibre weapons next time...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 May 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ...and my wife wants to go back and fire larger calibre weapons next time...



So much for her assuring you that "size doesn't matter".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 May 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Having shot alot of different guns and knowing how to shoot are two very different things. Using your logic there are thousands of Japanese tourists in Waikiki that become proficient shooters every year.  :



..........or professional photographers :rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 May 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean any disrespect what so ever I apologize if it came across that way.



Read more, post less.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## OldSolduer (26 May 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> lol thanks for the tip but I have my pal, and have shot a large list of guns including the m249 SAW, m4, mp5, M9 , sks, and the g36 . Ugh why can't we have American laws here.
> 
> Thanks for the replies though guys, I was just curious on what you were able to do.



Why can't we have American laws here? BECAUSE WE"RE CANADIAN! :facepalm:


----------



## Sapplicant (26 May 2011)

As long as they come with a compass in the stock, and this thing that tells time, then they shouldn't need any modifications. Just don't shoot your eye out.


----------



## VIChris (27 May 2011)

All that's missing from Kyle93's gun is a bleepin' Sherpa to carry it around for you!


----------



## s23256 (9 Jul 2011)

VIChris said:
			
		

> All that's missing from Kyle93's gun is a bleepin' Sherpa to carry it around for you!



Wait, you can get one of those?  


I have been sorely missinformed.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (18 Sep 2011)

kyle93 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I think this comes standard issue to all JTF2 Ninjasnipers....


I have hefted a C7, it wasn't bad weight wise, but that thing seems like I would break every bone in my foot if I dropped that mass on it.


----------



## Pusser (18 Sep 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I have hefted a C7, it wasn't bad weight wise, but that thing seems like I would break every bone in my foot if I dropped that mass on it.



*Hefted*?  Really?  If you refer to carrying a C7 as "hefting," you really need to work on your upper body strength.  

The FNC1 - now that was a weapon that needed hefting!


----------



## medicineman (18 Sep 2011)

Give him a C2 instead  :nod:...hefting a C7, that's hysterical, just made my day that did.

MM

Edit for spelling.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (18 Sep 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> *Hefted*?  Really?  If you refer to carrying a C7 as "hefting," you really need to work on your upper body strength.
> 
> The FNC1 - now that was a weapon that needed hefting!


 heft/hɛft/▶verb 1 lift or carry (something heavy).* 2 lift or hold (something) to test its weight.*


----------



## BadgerTrapper (18 Sep 2011)

Okay guys, I think you answered his question. Now you're just making fun of him, I believe what he REALLY wanted to know was, if you're out on ex, are you allowed to attach Optics and the like? On a side note, where can I get a sherpa? I've got a lawn which needs mowed...


----------



## Rabbit233224 (18 Sep 2011)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Prepare to be blinded....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Q1VuY.png






thats awesome


----------



## Neolithium (19 Sep 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Okay guys, I think you answered his question. Now you're just making fun of him, I believe what he REALLY wanted to know was, if you're out on ex, are you allowed to attach Optics and the like? On a side note, where can I get a sherpa? I've got a lawn which needs mowed...



Fill out a standard 2227, UOM is EA then leave the stock code blank and just put "Sherpa" in the description  ;D


----------



## CAL19ACO (10 Oct 2011)

i'm not in the forces yet (waiting till i'm finished university), but i am a semi-experienced with firearms and i have a .22 LR AR-15 and i run this setup

Magpul MOE midlength handguard, with a few short picatinny rails for a few attachments,
knock KAC vertical fore grip (originally from my paintball gun)
EOtech 552 holographic sight.

i would run a setup like that on a C7 if i can when i join forces.
another setup that look really appealing is the Bushmaster Dissipator Magpul MOE version; features a 16 inch heavy barrel and full length sight radius and hand guard. i would actually like to see a C8 SFW setup like that or a C7 with the MAGPUL handguard and buttstock. (C7A3 anyone?)


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Oct 2011)

Closest you'll get is a C8A3 with Eotech 552 sight, and a Cadex collapsible foregrip. I'd stay away from paintball grips for combat rifles....


----------



## MikeL (10 Oct 2011)

You're not even in yet.. don't bother having wet dreams about how you can cutomize your weapon.. going by your reply you haven't read anything that was said in this thread.

What you are and are not allowed to put on your weapon is dependent on your CoC,  some units may allow some things while others may not allow anything non issue.


----------



## CAL19ACO (10 Oct 2011)

i have all the previous post,
thats why i said "if i can"
and btw the only reason i'm using the VFG from my paintball gun is because i'm using on a .22 LR rifle, not for recoil control or anything, but because it's a more natural feeling hand orientation.


----------



## MikeL (10 Oct 2011)

Why do you want too use the EoTech instead of the C79 sight?  Or your knock off vert grip instead of the Cadex, etc

Not saying the issue stuff is awesome, but you haven't used any of it before and you are already planning on swapping stuff out.  Might want to actually get some time on the weapons and if then you feel you want to use non-issue items go ahead as long as the CoC approves.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2011)

Depending on your job, you _might_ get to play with a C8 variant as a pers weapon after you get done your trade training. Chances are though that you'll be humping the same C7A2 that you're going to carry in Basic, and will be for the forseeable future. At least long enough to get some real exposure to the weapon system before you decide what kind of bling you want to adorn it with. Even then, you'll be told the parameters. You just can't hang any old hollywood cosmetics you want off of it.


----------



## PJGary (10 Oct 2011)

To both of the guys posting this question,

It may feel like you are being ridiculed for asking this question. I realize it's hard for someone not even in yet to understand why so many people on here are turning you into a heatscore for asking what may seem like a pretty basic question, so I will try to bridge the gap.

In my opinion  there is a great influx of "Call of Duty kids" these days _trying_ to get into the CF who think that basically the Army will pay for them to play real life Airsoft/Call of Duty/Whatever. I am in NO WAY assuming you two are one of this bunch, but here's the problem. These kids look at video games and movies, play airsoft, and think they are experts on everything. They want to join the Army to be hollywood rockstars with guns, and not soldiers. They tend to have a (oh god please excuse the term all you gentlemen/ladies much higher on the totem pole) "F.Y.S." attitude, and usually don't make it through basic because they don't have the stones to stick with it when it gets rough. One of the reasons they can't hack it is because they don't realize that being a soldier isn't about how good a shot you are, or how many pushups you can do or what gear you have.

Being a good soldier is about having discipline, respect, and your ability to carry out your duties (WHATEVER THAT MAY BE). For example, in basic, if you do get in, your duty of mopping the floor is more important at that time then your ability to do whatever you joined the army to do. Anyone with a "Man **** this, I joined to kill bad guys/fly jets/drive tanks/look cool in FB photos" attitude is not effective. 

As far as kit, despite what you might hear many people gripe about, what you are issued is just fine for cleaning floors and Windex'ing absolutely everything. Once you get past that point, you need to understand that the field is a lot different then running around shooting eachother with paintball guns for a couple hours, and you will need time in the field to work out what works best for you. Once you cross that step, comes the most important step, earning the right. This is an informal thing, but as a brand new guy in your unit the LAST thing you will want to do is attract attention by putting on a bunch of shiny rockstar kit on day 1. Once you earn the confidence of your peers that you can do your job well, and your CoC allows it, if there's a little piece of kit that might help you do your job better, throw it on and rock it hard.

So it is possible that part of the reason you are getting such harsh seeming answers is because as crazy as it might sound to you at this point, it isn't just as simple as tossing on some ninja cool part on your weapon, as meaningless as it sounds. 

I hope this cleared some smoke

And by the way, every good soldier knows that the most important part of looking cool is pushing the limits of the haircut standard! (Right Mr. Seggie?)  ;D   

Edited: To clarify that these are solely my opinions


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2011)

PJGary said:
			
		

> To both of the guys posting this question,
> 
> It may feel like you are being ridiculed for asking this question. I realize it's hard for someone not even in yet to understand why so many people on here are turning you into a heatscore for asking what may seem like a pretty basic question, so I will try to bridge the gap.
> 
> ...



Please don't take it upon yourself to try and speak for my posts. You're entitled to add your opinion, but unless you've talked to me personaly, you have no business implying my intent.


----------



## Dissident (10 Oct 2011)

I thought I had a post in this thread? Or was it a thread just like this one? Le sigh...


----------



## PJGary (10 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Please don't take it upon yourself to try and speak for my posts. You're entitled to add your opinion, but unless you've talked to me personaly, you have no business implying my intent.



Roger that, my bad, wasn't my intent to put words in anyone's mouths. Will do better to clarify my opinions next time. 

Cheers


----------



## Dkeh (14 May 2012)

When I first joined, I wanted grenade launchers and fore-grips and ACOGs and everything else I could get my hands on. 

Now, I'm happy if I can swap my Elcan for a flip up battle sight.


----------



## twilrecce (14 May 2012)

I've done three range weekends in a row so far and all I can say is I much prefer my C8 to the C7 for shooting and I'm a 6'1" 200lb guy. the only thing I wish we could be issued is a better foregrip/longer rail and iron sight's because I am not a fan of the 552 or the C79


----------



## MikeL (14 May 2012)

I also prefer the C8 to the C7,  and yea having a RAS would be better,  but if your not allows it, you could buy your own.  I tried using the Cadex Vert grip when they first came out, wasn't impressed with it.  Used the KAC Vert grip for awhile,  but switched to the Magpul AFG2 a few months ago and I'm very happy with it.  Same with the BUIS,  if you can get away with it,  buy your own.


----------



## Danjanou (14 May 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> *Hefted*?  Really?  If you refer to carrying a C7 as "hefting," you really need to work on your upper body strength.
> 
> The FNC1 - now that was a weapon that needed hefting!





			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Give him a C2 instead  :nod:...hefting a C7, that's hysterical, just made my day that did.
> 
> MM
> 
> Edit for spelling.




Ah yes the military forum version of Goodwins Law. Talk about weapons long enough and sooner or later some old fart will come on and claim nothing matches his old FN.  8)


----------



## medicineman (14 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ah yes the military forum version of Goodwins Law. Talk about weapons long enough and sooner or later some old fart will come on and claim nothing matches his old FN.  8)



Did you just call me a stinky old person?

MM


----------



## twilrecce (14 May 2012)

oh dear god well I think we are now going to step away from this conversation  ;D Things could get violent


----------



## TN2IC (15 May 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Did you just call me a stinky old person?
> 
> MM




I think he did mate. But I do admit the FN is an amazing rifle. But now back on track here. =D


----------



## NavyShooter (16 May 2012)

I love my FN's.  

One interesting thing about them was the lack of "bling" that could be added to them....unless you count a chrome bayonet as bling.  

http://www.milsurps.com/content.php?r=156-FN-1A1-vs.-FN-L1A1-vs.-FN-C1A1


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 May 2012)

Why is the BUS on the side?    _kill shots_


----------



## twilrecce (16 May 2012)

:facepalm: Jesus H Christ that is seriously outfitted custom everything everywhere is that originally a C7?


----------



## Danjanou (17 May 2012)

Willy00005 said:
			
		

> :facepalm: Jesus H Christ that is seriously outfitted custom everything everywhere is that originally a C7?



yeah the only thing missing is a bar code reading cappacino maker. 8)


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

Don't forget the under-barrel mounted shotgun, in case of zombie apocalypse!


----------



## aesop081 (17 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Why is the BUS on the side?



For killing people gangsta' style (turned sideways) ?

It's not just for pistolas anymore.


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

I can actually see that being feasible as a back up sight for left handed shooters in an emergency situation.


----------



## aesop081 (17 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> I can actually see that being feasible as a back up sight for left handed shooters in an emergency situation.



Without a front sight, i don't see much point. Might as well just point and shoot. Or am i missing something ?


----------



## Dkeh (17 May 2012)

No, your not missing something. It would not work well at all, but would at least give you SOME sort of idea where your barrel is pointing.


----------



## acen (17 May 2012)

Conceivably one could put a rail mounted front sight and have some sort of co-witnessing. As long as the rifle was held at a proper 90 degrees and the shooter could line up the sights, i don't see why this would not work. Somewhat ridiculous, maybe, but it's a budget solution to having to remove the existing optic should it fail. It's not that far off the concept of the canted red dot that some of the gun p**n mags show with their long range semi's. Traditional scope on top, red dot (think Aimpoint T1 small) at the 45. 

Maybe he's just keeping it there for quick access instead of keeping it in his kit?


----------



## Snaketnk (17 May 2012)

While that example is a tad silly; I can see something like this being useful in a high speed environment.

http://www.knightarmco.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=96


----------



## MikeL (17 May 2012)

Another similar set up would be something like the Aimpoint T1 in a offset mount,  seen some photos of Marine Recon or MARSOC with that set up.

http://album.weaponevolution.com/SHOT/IMG_0780%201028%20WEVO.jpg


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Why is the BUS on the side?    _kill shots_



Seeing as how it won't fit where it's supposed to be, right now, how about just a convenient place to put it? Out of the way and readily accessible should it be needed, without digging through pack and pockets.


----------



## wwarlockk (2 Sep 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> One interesting thing about them was the lack of "bling" that could be added to them....unless you count a chrome bayonet as bling.
> 
> http://www.milsurps.com/content.php?r=156-FN-1A1-vs.-FN-L1A1-vs.-FN-C1A1



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmJhFIPKmcc&feature=related  :moose:


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Sep 2012)

wwarlockk said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmJhFIPKmcc&feature=related  :moose:



Neat video- except I don't see the point of dropping the rifle int he dirt covering it (while taping the barrel to "prevent bore obstruction") then picking it up out of the dirt and shooting it.

I'm pretty sure you can do the same thing with any magazine fed firearm and it will still shoot.

Dropping it in a 1cm deep puddle for a second then picking it up and shooting it?  :


----------



## Pusser (4 Sep 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Why is the BUS on the side?    _kill shots_



Where's the bottle opener?  The Israelis actually included a bottle opener on one of their weapons when they discovered that soldiers were using the lip of their magazines for that purpose.  Of course, twist tops and pop-tops largely elminate the requirement - unless you're drinking Corona.


----------

